#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  API 577  Advanced Welding Inspection & Metallurgy Professional Program

## flitzow

Hello.



Does anyone have experienced taking this examination? Besides API 577, what are the other references that should be referred before taking it? ASME IX? AWS?

Does anyone have the copies of previous exam papers?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hoping to get some feedback.See More: API 577  Advanced Welding Inspection & Metallurgy Professional Program

----------

